# Just has to be done...



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

I know I might of said hey things are cool between us... but when have you known me to be exactly sane? :gn

No cigars with this one buddy, so you'll have to live with this instead....

*Order Date:* July 24, 2008 
*Order #:* 002-9268148-0644xxx 
*Recipient:* XXX XXXXXXXXX


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

oh god what did you do


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)




----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

[OT] Loki said:


> oh god what did you do





mugen910 said:


>


Round and round the order goes, where the bomb lands, nobody knows!


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

nice one dan, get them scared:tu


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Careful Simon...every negative comment adds to your shipment!


----------



## D_A (Nov 3, 2007)

Glad my name's not XXX XXXXXXXXX


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

mugen910 said:


> Careful Simon...every negative comment adds to your shipment!


Simon, just sent you Bao's shipping information....


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Ferdinand already has given it to him...jerk! :r


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

mugen910 said:


> Ferdinand already has given it to him...jerk! :r


Had to make sure.


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

wait wait wait did anyone actually read this thread... he said he was OUT ????



hardcz said:


> I know I might of said hey things are cool between us... but when have you known me to be exactly sane? :gn
> 
> No cigars with this one buddy, ran out, so you'll have to live with this instead....
> 
> ...


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

r-ice said:


> wait wait wait did anyone actually read this thread... he said he was OUT ????


Can I get a mod to help me edit my original post?


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

So I noticed aaron  Dan will surely be taken care of :tu

Damned Bao, wtf did I do? I didn't even mention you in this thread.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Let me help you Simon...



hardcz said:


> I know I might of said hey things are cool between us... but when have you known me to be exactly sane?
> 
> *No cigars with this one buddy, ran out*, so you'll have to live with this instead....


DAN IS OUT OF STOGIES

He sent them all out in bombs and doesn't know how to manage his ammo supply very well...

PM me for his addy!

pass the info!!!!


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

lol well my name is XXXXX XX so I don't have to worry...but I do know that he is out of ammo


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Just so you know I asked a mod to edit these posts..... this isn't cool.


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

D_A said:


> Glad my name's not XXX XXXXXXXXX


i think that is two names. two names that u dont want to poke. its like kicking a sleeping bare in the nuts


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Counting down to Al in three...two...one....


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

mugen910 said:


> Let me help you Simon...
> 
> DAN IS OUT OF STOGIES
> 
> ...


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Is he bombing Dustin?


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

mugen910 said:


> Let me help you Simon...
> 
> DAN IS OUT OF STOGIES
> 
> ...


:chk:r:chk:r:chk:r:chk

Thanks Bao, now this I do like  :tu :tu


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

SmokeyNL said:


> :chk:r:chk:r:chk:r:chk
> 
> Thanks Bao, now this I do like  :tu :tu


lol i like very much


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

WTF is going on in here ?


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

Oh I have Dan's addy too. Out of stogies huh?:mn:mn


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

ir13 said:


> WTF is going on in here ?


Turns out Dan is out of cigars and no one sent me his address yet.
I had it, but my computer blew up.
I won't be able to pound him into the dirt until after I fix my machine unless some good brother steps up. 

Oh, wait. I just sent him beads a couple days ago. My USPS account still has his address.
I'm good to go.
Who else is hoppin' on this bus?


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

You guys are way to awesome!!! I was just busting his balls but man I'm afraid this will turn into some major damage! :tu


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

Come to think of it I have Bao's addy too :ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

hardcz said:


> *No cigars with this one buddy*


Make the herf, I got something for ya

Im pretty sure I'll have an extra 1or2 I can spare


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

shvictor said:


> Come to think of it I have Bao's addy too :ss


Try to stay focused. DAN is out of smokes.
Say it with me... :r


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

[OT] Loki said:


> oh god what did you do


 If I had a dollar for every time a chick said that to me....


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Man....I have been debating on how to post in this thread...but......

I know for a fact Dan is not out of cigars...just out of cigars he has availble for bombing....

but....in the spirit of the day......oh I can't "pile on"......

BOMB DAN

Shawn


----------



## CoopnGA (Mar 12, 2008)

r-ice said:


> wait wait wait did anyone actually read this thread... he said he was OUT ????


We can't let a brother live with out cigars to smoke.



mugen910 said:


> PM me for his addy!


PM Sent :tu



shilala said:


> Who else is hoppin' on this bus?


I got a ticket for the bus ride :ss



mugen910 said:


> You guys are way to awesome!!! I was just busting his balls but man I'm afraid this will turn into some major damage! :tu


:r:r Ch*t Happens


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

shilala said:


> I had it, but my computer blew up.
> I won't be able to pound him into the dirt until after I fix my machine unless


Scott, I have some spare computer parts, shoot me a pm with what's up, and let me help you out. Beads are awesome btw!


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

hardcz said:


> Scott, I have some spare computer parts, shoot me a pm with what's up, and let me help you out. Beads are awesome btw!


Don't try to kiss butt now...Too late for that :hn


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

shilala said:


> turns Out Dan Is Out Of Cigars And No One Sent Me His Address Yet.
> I Had It, But My Computer Blew Up.
> I Won't Be Able To Pound Him Into The Dirt Until After I Fix My Machine Unless Some Good Brother Steps Up. :d
> 
> ...


Game Onnnnnnnnnn!!!!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

hardcz said:


> Scott, I have some spare computer parts, shoot me a pm with what's up, and let me help you out. Beads are awesome btw!


PM sent. Thanks, brother!!!
Now I won't tell the guys how scared you were when you called. :tu


----------



## CoopnGA (Mar 12, 2008)

ssutton219 said:


> Man....I have been debating on how to post in this thread...but......
> 
> I know for a fact Dan is not out of cigars...just out of cigars he has availble for bombing....
> 
> ...


:r Did anyone else notice the hidden message here? If not, just highlight the entire quote from top to bottom.

Coop


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

I am on the phone with him now.....hes posting pics of his humi....LOL






Blood in the water????






Shawn


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

ja3480 said:


> Game Onnnnnnnnnn!!!!


Hey John... 
Think you should drag a few of the cyberherf boys in on this?
They'll be pissed if you don't tell them.


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

shilala said:


> PM sent. Thanks, brother!!!
> Now I won't tell the guys how scared you were when you called. :tu


You won't? :r:r:r


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

oh and I'm choosing to ignore all these hollow threats... I didn't mean I have 0 cigars, I have about 10 cigars that are going to shawn...ssutton...got those a couple days ago, and have about dozen and a half...

I have proof!!!

small humi, has 3 cfo's that are sitting till christmas, hopefully they'll be good and a btt..


and then my big humi...



Close ups of the big one so you can see there are really cigars in there.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

shilala said:


> PM sent. Thanks, brother!!!
> Now I won't tell the guys how scared you were when you called. :tu


If you say so..... though I thought people were kidding till you said what you did...... I'm sweating because I had to go run and find batteries for the camera.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

booker I'm hitting up your bday on sat, can't unfortunatly make it on friday unless something severly changes with work and home.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

hardcz said:


> oh and I'm choosing to ignore all these hollow threats... I didn't mean I have 0 cigars, I have about 10 cigars that are going to shawn...ssutton...got those a couple days ago, and have about dozen and a half...
> 
> I have proof!!!
> 
> ...


That's funny cuz I'm really good at taking someone else's pictures too!!! There was nothing in there (if it really was your Humi) that looked like an everyday smoke to me Dan! 
I'm sorry for all this hassle but you always bring it upon yourself!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

So it looks like Dan prefers Tats, Padrons & RPs on the NC side and fancies Partagas CC's.

Got it. Just need an addy.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

massphatness said:


> So it looks like Dan prefers Tats, Padrons & RPs on the NC side and fancies Partagas CC's.
> 
> Got it. Just need an addy.


Oh Come on Vin...PM me....LOL

Shawn


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

massphatness said:


> So it looks like Dan prefers Tats, Padrons & RPs on the NC side and fancies Partagas CC's.
> 
> Got it. Just need an addy.


Just a minute...


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

DAN'S OUTTA SMOKES???? Well we can fix that.


----------



## Kwilkinson (Apr 11, 2008)

Dan, you dumbass! What'd you get yourself into here.


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

So what did you order from Target?? 

That looks alot like the order number i got when someone got a Vinotemp.


----------



## mikeandshellie2 (May 6, 2008)

hmmm, interesting thread.. All I read was Dan is out of stogies!! Yep, think I got the whole story..


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

So after a night of disturbed sleep I just wanted to point out that I started this thread to scare a few gorilla's and to give warning that I was sending out something... oh how this back fired. I'm going to go get my microwavable breakfast bisquit, a bowl of instant ramen, and a coke zero and go to work now....yup....that's what I'm gonna do.


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

You should know better then to mess with gorillas 

now feel the gorilla love


----------



## fissure30 (Apr 28, 2008)

Hopefully he'll share some smokes with his friends, since he won't have the room:ss


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

fissure30 said:


> Hopefully he'll share some smokes with his friends, since he won't have the room:ss


He should just get a cooler


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

fissure30 said:


> Hopefully he'll share some smokes with his friends, since he won't have the room:ss


Lol, you know I'll still be giving you sticks every time you come over and you'll still be yelling at me to stop it.



SmokeyNL said:


> He should just get a cooler


Funny, that's what Scott told me too. I'll see it when I believe it, though I did fill up a cooler last night with water and bleach to clean out the camping smells..... you know.... like a boy scout, be prepared for everything...


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

How did I miss this thread.....

Scramble the Bombers...


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Bax said:


> If I had a dollar for every time a chick said that to me....


You still wouldn't have a dollar. :ss

Traveling sucks. So hard to keep up with everything that is going on.

Bury him boys!


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

SmokeyNL said:


> You should know better then to mess with gorillas
> 
> now feel the gorilla love


HAHAHA SIMON this is soooo funny!!!


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

well its true... you don't f*ck with a gorilla, the gorilla f*cks with you


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Your package is on time with a scheduled delivery date of 07/28/2008.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

hardcz said:


> Your package is on time with a scheduled delivery date of 07/28/2008.


So it is! Now you are just hitting below the belt. Looking forward to trying this Aeropress out.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

DAN IS OUT OF STOGIES

Well know , I know just the thing ta cure that problem

http://www.freesmileys.org


----------

